# National Museum of World War II Aviation



## AuntieM (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello everyone! 
I would like to take this time to let everyone know what is in the
WWII aviation works here in Colorado. 
We now all have a website up and running for everyone to check over. 
This will be a “National” museum and good ideas and input are welcome and appreciated from all! 

Thank you!

The National Museum of World War II Aviation 

The link is: National Museum of WWII Aviation


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks very cool. I look forward to seeing it some time.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey, this looks pretty interesting. I'll try to check it out sometime.


----------



## proton45 (Sep 28, 2009)

That looks cool...I had the pleasure of going to Dayton this summer, and I would love to check this place out too! Thanks for the "heads up". 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 28, 2009)

Auntie M - I visited Westpac today and met Bill - I'm totally impressed!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi AuntieM, The B-25 looks familar, any chance you know the name on the side. Many thanks in advance. Looks like a great mueseum to visit.


----------



## AuntieM (Sep 29, 2009)

Great to hear you were able to make it by, FLYBOYJ! 
It is really nice, isn't it! 
It turned out so much nicer than we had imagined. 

re:


Micdrow said:


> Hi AuntieM, The B-25 looks familar, any chance you know the name on the side. Many thanks in advance. Looks like a great mueseum to visit.



Hey there! I don't know and I'd have to ask. Which one is it?


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 29, 2009)

Cool...

i dont see a list of their collection.. am i missing it?


----------



## AuntieM (Sep 29, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> Cool...
> 
> i dont see a list of their collection.. am i missing it?



"And of course aircraft!"

The link to the page:Museum Development

It's under the "About" tab, click " Museum Development", 
scroll to the bottom of the page and you should see more info there.


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like a great museum! I'll keep it in mind if I find myself out and about in Colorado!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 29, 2009)

AuntieM said:


> Great to hear you were able to make it by, FLYBOYJ!
> It is really nice, isn't it!
> It turned out so much nicer than we had imagined.
> 
> ...



Hi AuntieM,

This was the picture I found on your website. It would be the one on the right with the Indian head on the tail. Its a B-25 Mitchel but I cant quite make out the name on the side of the aircraft for the nose art.

Thanks in advance 
Paul


----------



## AuntieM (Sep 29, 2009)

Micdrow said:


> Hi AuntieM,
> 
> This was the picture I found on your website. It would be the one on the right with the Indian head on the tail. Its a B-25 Mitchel but I cant quite make out the name on the side of the aircraft for the nose art.
> 
> ...



Sounds like "In the Mood".
I'll check the picture and see if I can't find out. 



BTW...the website/s do not belong to me. I'm a wife of a WWII Aircraft Restorations Mechanic.


----------



## AuntieM (Sep 29, 2009)

How funny, now the picture shows up. Guess we have to log in first to see the images. 

Yes, that is "In the Mood". 
You can barely see in that picture, but there is a blond bombshell in a black nightie there.
There are a few other pictures of her on the site too.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 29, 2009)

AuntieM said:


> How funny, now the picture shows up. Guess we have to log in first to see the images.
> 
> Yes, that is "In the Mood".
> You can barely see in that picture, but there is a blond bombshell in a black nightie there.
> There are a few other pictures of her on the site too.



Interesting, I wasnt aware of this B-25. Many thanks for the info and yes you are correct. You have to be logged in to see some pictures.


----------



## AuntieM (Sep 29, 2009)

Micdrow said:


> Interesting, I wasnt aware of this B-25. Many thanks for the info and yes you are correct. You have to be logged in to see some pictures.



Your welcome and no problem! 
It's a very nice plane. Very shiney and very loud when it flies by. 




Interesting, now I can view that image without logging in. Tricky how that works.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the great info AuntieM!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi AuntieM,

This sounds like the perfect excuse for a road-trip!

Thanks for passing on the information, from the looks of it, the museum has some great machines!

By the way, if you're a forum member and have been logged in and viewing attachments, the images will stay in your computer's cache for the duration of your internet session. For those folks who aren't members, they aren't able to see attached images at all, unless they join up!


----------



## AuntieM (Sep 30, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Hi AuntieM,
> 
> This sounds like the perfect excuse for a road-trip!
> 
> Thanks for passing on the information, from the looks of it, the museum has some great machines!



Thank you and thank you's to everyone here for the approval! 



GrauGeist said:


> By the way, if you're a forum member and have been logged in and viewing attachments, the images will stay in your computer's cache for the duration of your internet session. For those folks who aren't members, they aren't able to see attached images at all, unless they join up!



Good to know and what a great idea! 8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 30, 2009)

Sweet! Now, when my wife wants to take another vacation to Colorado, I have something to look forward to!!!


...other than some totally sweet scenery and awesome hiking, that is...


----------



## P40NUT (Sep 18, 2010)

I will try to get there sometime soon. I have to go through the Springs in October.


----------

